
Codeship launches GitLab Integration - moritzplassnig
https://blog.codeship.com/codeship-launches-gitlab-support/
======
ominous
Codeship founder saying they are looking into it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11760447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11760447)

Neat!

